

Apple Passes Microsoft In Stock Value (Now 2nd Place Behind Exxon) - kloncks
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/apple-passes-microsoft-for-second-place-in-sp-500-2010-04-22

======
kloncks
The day all the fanboys have been waiting for :)

